# iphone - dialing wrong phone number, no choice



## scubadave (Apr 8, 2005)

2013 Murano SL. iPhone 4 Verizon. The phone has autosync with Microsoft Outlook, to keep appointments, contacts and emails updated.

The phone is paired and works pretty reliably. For 90% of my outgoing calls I use "Quickdial" and have no problems.

There's only one small thing that's driving me nuts.

When I first got the car, if I used the voice commands to call someone, when the phone had 3 phone numbers for that person, it would display them and ask me which one to call. It's stopped doing that and just calls whatever it thinks is the right number. Since the phone sync's to OUTLOOK, I have 3-4 numbers for many of my contacts (work, mobile, home, fax). So, most of the time, the phonebook is useless if I'm trying to call hands free.

I can delete the extra numbers from OUTLOOK so my phone only has one of them, but that sort of beats the point of having Outlook, doesn't it?

Is there a feature in the car I've inadvertently turned off? I looked through the settings menu's but couldn't find anything.

Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------

